# Mi tv no enciende hace tic tic tic y no aparece imagen ni sonido alguien puede ayudar



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos los genios de este foro que tanto saben y mucha experiencia,soy un técnico recién recibido y no tengo experiencia en tv y se que aquí hay mucha gente sabia. Me trajeron un tv a reparar el cual no enciende  hace tic tic tic aparentemente se protege testie fusible,puente diodo, resistencias de la fuente caliente y esta ok. hay un capacitor polarizado de 450 volt 150 mf y tengo 330 volt nose si esta bien esa tensión o no,nose por donde mas seguir alguien podrá orientarme le agradecería mucho ya que tengo mucho interés en aprender a reparar estos tv. Se que trabajan con mucho voltaje lo descargue por las dudas le comento. El modelo de la tv es una panavox de 21" SF2199. Muchas gracias de corazón quien pudiera ayudarme.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos he medido el transistor horizontal y creo q esta mal,me mide continuidad en todas las patas,se supone q entre la pata 2 y 3 tiene un diodo damper ,corriganme si me equivoco el un tt2246. Le mando una foto de la placa del tv.



Saque el transistor y en la placa en el lugar me da entre base y emisor continuidad,hay algo en corto verdad?x eso habra quemado el integrado. Estoy esperando alguna ayuda por favor


----------



## elgriego

Hola colega juanelectron2010,Bienvenido al apasionante mundo de la electonica,Es totalmente normal ,que en la placa en los terminales correspondientes a base y emisor ,mida baja resistencia ,debido a, que el acoplamiento de señal se hace a travez de un trafo excitador,y el mismo tiene uno de sus extremos a masa.

Lo primero que deberias controlar es el +b,esto lo haces conectando una lampara de 60w en el positivo del condensador de 100*160v y masa ,de esta forma la lampara deberia encender y midiendo con el tester ,tendrias que tener un voltage de +B que puede variar de acuerdo al tipo de chassis y marca ,de unos 103v , 123v 130 y hasta 145V en equipos de 21' .Estos voltages son la generalidad en la mayoria de los tv modernos,pero como no conosco ese tv que estas reparando,estoy haciendo una suposicion ,si el voltage esta dentro de esos parametros y se mantiene estable,deberias hacer verificar el flyback ,y si este esta bueno deberias controlar todos los elementos correspondientes a la etapa de salida horizontal hasta encontrar al culpable.

Conta como te fue,con esa prueba. Abrazo desde Argentina.

Saludos Atte El Griego.

Pd el Tsh se puede quemar ,por sobrevoltage,sobrecorriente ,o problemas de excitacion.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola elgriego hice lo q me dijiste y tengo 140 volt en el capacitor +B para mi el problema es el transistor horizontal xq me da baja resistencia casi 0 en sus 3 patas.lo enchufe sin el transistor y no se siente mas el tic tic y el led de standby esta encendido.podra ser el transtistor en corto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , está en corto , pero no hagas de "cambia piezas" , si se quemó por algo fué !

Si no lo investigás , es probable que lo cambies y salga funcionando  , o es probable que quemes 5 transistores haciendo pruebas


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola dosmetros te comento q verifique el transitor del circuito driver horizonta y esta bien,no sabes si el 2190 sirve de reemplazo para el tt246?muchas gracias saludos



Disculpen tt2246


----------



## djwash

Si seguís así es muy probable que el TV haga "tic, tic, tic, BOOOOM"...


----------



## juanelectron2010

si ojala que no


----------



## elgriego

Hola nuevamente juanelectron2010,Hace lo siguiente conecta una lampara en serie con la alimentacion del tv ,es decir en los 220v de linea,esto se hace siempre que se trabaja con fuentes conmutadas,se puede usar una lampara de 100w de las de filamento,lo ideal es fabricarse una serie en la que uno pueda intercalar diferentes watages,mi serie tiene dos lamparas de 200,una de 100,una de 65 y una de 40w,con ese simple y economico metodo se puede evitar el masacrar elementos que no son baratos,por supuesto que lo ideal es tener una variac electronico o una fuente externa para pruebas.

Por lo que contas el tv funciona con 140v ,si podes consegui el circuito para estar seguro de cuanto es el +b ,en algunos casos esta marcado en la patita correspondiente de flyback ,una vez que estes seguro que se alimenta con 140v, pone en serie con el +b del flyback una lamparita de 220 ,25w  (de las de filamento) y coloca el tsh, si la lampara prende a media luz y el transistor no calienta,podes poner una lampara de 40w y ver si todo sigue normal,en estas condiciones el horizontal deberia dar alguna señal de vida ,si todo sigue correcto , y la lampara no prende al maximo y el tsh no se calienta ,podes poner una lampara de 60 w,con lo cual tendria que aparecer alta y tensiones secundarias. ,controla el estado de los elementos de la etapa de salida horizontal,condensadores,de sintonia y acople del yugo,pero casi seguro que tu problema esta en el flyback. 

Fijate si en tus pagos se consigue el D 1555,Para tv hasta 21'en la mayoria de los casos, funciona perfectamente.

Vuelvo a repetir el tsh se quema por sobrevoltage ,sobrecorriente o mala excitacion.

Pd.... O Transistores de mala calidad

Saludos.


----------



## juanelectron2010

hola elgriego muchas gracias por tu aporte voy a probar saludos


----------



## juanelectron2010

Biennnnnn!!!Muchisimas gracias a todos los que ayudaron la tv arranco perfecto gracias al elgriego reemplaze el transistor horizontal por el D1555.saludos


----------



## elgriego

Bravo........juanelectron2010,Felicitaciones por la exitosa reparacion,asegurate que el tsh, no se caliente demasiado,mas o menos tenes que soportar el dedo sobre el dispador sin quemarte,unos minutos ,lo que indicaria que todo va por buen camino.

Saludos.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola el griego te comento q coloque el tsh tiene un buen disipador y le puse un poco de pasta termica y no calienta por suerte.muchisimas gracias a todos los que me guiaron que son genios que integran el foro y al fantastico mundo de la electronica.


----------

